# more about my store



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

What would you think if a little store opened up in your town, but the nearest parking was across the street and down a flight of stairs? Would you still patronize the store? 

If you had to drive 15 mins to get to the closest yarn and craft store, would you want to do that? Or would you prefer it to be within walking distance of your home?

I ask because there is a property I might be able to get rent free. It has a 2 bedroom apartment upstairs, which I would set up as my home, and rent my trailer out or sell it. It has a lovely large room setup downstairs which would make a good shop area. It faces right out on to main street, and the stoplight is directly in front of it. Which means every time someone is sitting at the stoplight, they have a chance to notice my cute little store. (it's also right next door to the post office, which gets a large amount of foot traffic)

The building needs a lot of work to clean up from water damage. I have been offered the job, at a fee of $2000, which leads me to believe there is alot of work needs doing. All the damage is on the second floor. The first floor has been inspected by the boro and is safe and cleared for occupancy. As far as I know, the owner has no plans for the building after the clean up. He is 85 years old and spends no time in town any more. I'm seriously thinking of offering for the building. Utilities are low, taxes are less than 200 a year. It has no yard to speak of, but a nice terrace out back. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## RusticOkie (Feb 26, 2008)

It sounds like a reasonable investment as long as the water damage to the other area is not too extensive. 

Another important factor is whether or not you would be happy living there even if you store wasn't do so well. Would that be possible? If you had income coming in from renting your trailer you wouldn't have to rely solely on income from the store.

Being next to the post office and at a stoplight would be good for buisness though. Would you offer craft supplies and such or finished items? Or both?


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I have to drive twenty minutes to get anywhere now, so 15 minutes is nothing.

However, across the street and the stairs would stop me cold. I can't do stairs, and I can't move fast enough to enjoy crossing streets.

Handicap access?

Meg


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Meg~ Not currently, but there is plenty of room for a ramp on one half of the front stoop if need be. As for crossing the street, we are talking about a 2 stoplight town with long lights. People here still hold doors for one another. There would be no fears about getting run down in the crosswalk until friday night after 6 pm. That's when the "hillbilly deluxe" group hits the streets.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

For rent free, I don't see how you can go wrong providing you have good suppliers.

One word of caution. Under Federal law, you would have to make it handicap accessible. Just be sure you have a qualified contractor and/or engineer to design the ramp and, do so prior to any commitment on the building or you could be out of business before you start. 

There are some pretty stiff ramp requirements and it can only slope a certain amount of degrees per foot; and if a turn is required, there are weird regulations on that too. You may find you don't have a long enough entry for the ramp. It takes an amazing amount of physical property to build a ramp to meet the required commercial codes.

Also, is there anyway you could establish a handicap parking spot? Like Meg, I'm also handicap and most handicap people can't make it across the street before the light changes. Plus there is a lot of pain in someone walking so far and they don't spend much time in the shop because they have to make that same trip back to the car.

If you have the convenience, a shop like that would have business of a handicap person for life! I know when I find a place that is easy to get in and out and through the isles with my wheelchair, I won't ever go anywhere else. 

Just some things to think about.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks for the input, Karen. There are a zillion older persons in this area who are physically challenged. Having taken a good look at the site, there is just no way to make it accessible without completely blocking the sidewalk. Since that is village property, I cannot utilize it for anything physically connected to the building. 

There is the possibility of another door on the side of the building, but that space is so narrow, I wonder at a wheelchair or walker fitting through there comfortably.

Guess I better keep looking! Thanks ladies. That was something I had not considered at all.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm sorry that location won't seem to work for you. You might, however, talk with a contractor or engineer and see if there might be something that would be reasonably priced to make your shop handicap accessible. Best wishes!


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Ninn said:


> What would you think if a little store opened up in your town, but the nearest parking was across the street and down a flight of stairs? Would you still patronize the store?
> 
> If you had to drive 15 mins to get to the closest yarn and craft store, would you want to do that? Or would you prefer it to be within walking distance of your home?
> 
> ...


Yes to all these questions *if* the store were OPEN the hours that I needed to be open. Because of my work schedule, I work from morning until dark or after dark every day except Sunday. Stores that are not open until 9 pm at least ONE DAY per week or not open on Sunday do not get my business. If I have to shop on a work day, I have to drive 23 miles to a grocery store that stays open 24 hours (Wal*Mart Supercenter, I am sorry to say), because the local grocery stores close at 10 pm and I usually cannot get there in enough time to shop. I never shop at Hobby Lobby (aside from the fact I hate the place), because they are not open on Sunday and that is the only day that I can go that far (40 miles) to shop for crafts supplies, etc. 

Also, in the summer, because it is so hot outside, I almost never do anything during the day - even on my day off. So businesses that stay open late (at least one day a week), are the ones that get my business.

donsgal


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Karen said:


> I'm sorry that location won't seem to work for you. You might, however, talk with a contractor or engineer and see if there might be something that would be reasonably priced to make your shop handicap accessible. Best wishes!


As soon as I read the first post, my question was about handicap accessability too since I use an electric scooter. Also, under law, I believe that the restrooms would also have to be handicap accessible.

Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Ardie/WI said:


> Not all businesses have to provide public bathrooms, pretty sure as of now if your serving food andor drink, you need to provide bathrooms for the customers.
> 
> The parking situation would be more of a concern in this case.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

My thought are in regards to other stores of that nature. My mom and I owned a fabric store a few years back. we had it for about 15 years. It was the only store of it's type in over 100 miles. There were other fabric stores but not like this one. We carried only the best fabrics, woolen, silks, bridal laces and such. The other stores seemed to focus on inexpensive, we focused on good quality.
I know Walmart sells yarn and fabric, so you might have to compete if you are on the same playing field in quality. I believe people would prefer to use better quality yarns and such if they can find them.
We did end up closing partly due to my mom wanting to retire but mostly due to the fact that women simply were not sewing anymore. At least in our area . They do not sew, cook clean or care for their children. They let some one else do it. We were in bergen county NJ, a very wealthy area outside of NYC.
I had not thought of the handicap accessibility, might be a negative for some , not all.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Steff~

I am looking at good quality yarns for knit and crochet. Hand spun local fibers if I can get them, as well. Pre-cut kits for quilts of varying sizes, all bagged up and ready to go. Possibly cross-stitch and crewel kits, but I don't see many people working on those around here. (maybe just for me...lol) Definitely scrap booking supplies, as there is just no place to get them without at least a 40 minute drive somewhere. 

I want a cozy atmosphere, where people feel comfortable starting or working their projects, socializing, etc. Kind of like a Quilting Bee, only for several types of crafts. 

(I know there's a store name in there, I just can't quite put my finger on it right now. more coffee please)


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

From your post, it seems that the flight of stairs is from the parking lot, not at the front door. This would be a deterrent to some people. It depends on how much walking people are accustomed to doing. For people who have real problems, they can be dropped off at the street while their friend parks the car (the elderly often travel in teams).

I think you could have a go at it. As long as you aren't selling Walmart quality, you aren't really competing with them. And, once your business gets going you may find a place that you can afford with street parking or parking in the back. Knitters and quilters will hunt down a good store.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Had another idea today. Thinking that I might want to include a local payment point for utilities and phone bills. Those who pay in cash currently have a 45 minute drive to do so, which is a bit extravagant with the current price of gas. I'm running the idea past the utility companies, to see what they require. This might be something I can do at home, right now, while I look for a property.


Maura~ how can you put walmart and quality in the same sentence?......lol. I want good quality, long lasting yarns. Starting with old favorites like Red Heart and Lion, and moving on to some specialty yarns, and showcasing strong local fibers that will last forever. With the way things are going, I may be in business sooner than I planned.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Red Heart is not a good quality yarn. If you are going to be selling hand spun and high quality yarns, you need to stay away from brands like Red Heart. People will assume that all of your yarn is low quality if you sell RH. I worked at a craft store that sold RH and a couple of other low quality brands and friends would ask me why she didn't sell something good, since they could buy RH at the hardware store for less than she was selling it. By the time she started selling some better yarn, the knitters were not considering her store as a place to buy yarn. If you sell a low quality brand, people will assume all your yarn is cheap.

I would not sell anything less than Lion Brand, and I would limit that line as some of their stuff is not very nice. Basicly, the Wool-Ease would be the only lower priced yarn I'd sell. It's a very good buy and comes in a wide range of colors. I'd keep it in the back.

You can buy fiber on the hoof pretty cheap and have it spun to your satisfaction yourself. You can have wool blended with alpaca or mohair and dyed whatever color you want. You can also learn to spin and sell spinning wheels and roving. Gee! I'm excited!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Absolutely, Red Heart is awful yard; as is most of the Lion brands. They can also be purchased online a whole lot cheaper than you could sell them anyway.

As a knitter, what I always looked for was yarn that was different and of high quality. Knitters love to just go and "handle" good yarn. Commercial yarn is something you can get anywhere; we want nice yarn. 

It's almost a requirement in choosing which yarn you want for a project. In fact, yarn often aids you in creating a project. You never thought of it before, until the yarn reminded (or inspired) that item.

Remember that most people don't knit out of "need" any more. They knit to create a one-of-a-kind article. Which means, yarn that is special, feels good, and knits up well (without splitting, has too much friction, etc.). After all, you're going to "feeling" that yarn throughout the entire project.

Knitters also love color, and a good selection of colors in each type of yarn is critical. There is nothing more disappointing in discovering the perfect yarn only to find it doesn't come in the color(s) you need; or the colors are not in very attractive hues.

You also might wish to do some research on pre-cut quilt kits. They are not very popular any longer since the choices of quilting fabric and patterns have increased so significantly.

Again, you create quilts for different reasons nowadays. They are more "personal" and picking out the fabric and patterns is more than half the fun! 

You might want to consider a "cutting service" rather than pre-packaged quilt kits. The customers would bring in their fabric and pattern and you cut the block pieces according to their pattern/specifications. If you could provide such a service, at reasonable cost, I'm willing to bet you'd have people flocking to your store. Especially those who hate cutting, those who can't seem to cut a straight line that lines up with the other piece of the block, or those who, for physical reasons, find it difficult to cut a bunch of blocks.

Try thinking along the lines you are, but a bit more outside the box. Think of different takes on the traditional stores; but more personal and different.:happy:


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I agree with them. Specialty might be the key. Customer service will pay off.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

My question would be how did the water damage get there to begin with....? Could this be a repeat performance?


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

A tree fell through the roof in a bad rain storm. The roof substructure and surface have since been replaced. There is a beautiful metal roof on there. The wiring checked out ok too, according to the code enforcement guy. The trees closest to the building have been removed by the village, as they were interfering with wires. 

I'm thinkin I might start by just putting an extra shed in my yard and working out of that. Wrote the lot owner asking permission this morining.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

I haven't posted here yet, so I hope you don't mind. As the old saying goes "get it in writing". What happens if the bldg owner gets sick or the worse passes away what happens then? This man may be nice and honest but what about his family? What if you do all the "work" and he decides to sell the building. Also the money part- liability. renters, business insurance, start up costs "displays", inventory, deposits to get utilities in your name and turned on, advertising and someone has to pay property taxes on that building. Who pays for the repairs if something breaks or goes wrong. I own a rental bldg, the renter has to pay for all repairs unless I decide to, just last year I did put a new roof on that was just over 3500.00. My renter has a five year lease with the option to buy after the lease is up or to renew for another five years. It protects him from me selling out from under him and I make sure I have a renter. And this was drawn up by a lawyer to protect all parties. Just a few things to think about. You may also consider having 6 months of working capital in the bank, it takes time to build customer base. Just a few things to think about. Having your own business can be wonderful but also can be stressful. Good luck with your endeavor, sounds like a wonderful idea.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Ninn said:


> I'm thinkin I might start by just putting an extra shed in my yard and working out of that. Wrote the lot owner asking permission this morining.


I'D Check the Zoning for your property first, Is it Zoned for commerical use or just residential? An irrate neighbor can cause a world of headaches for you,


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Diva~based on the rash of thefts that have gone on around here over the last year, I pretty much tabled that idea as soon as it left my mouth. Still working on the idea, just not sure where to go with it next. It seems to want to branch off in a million different directions, no matter what I focus on!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Ninn, do you know anyone that is in the contracting buisness? Maybe someone could come out and look at the property for you and find a solution to the need of a ramp... You might have to have a ramp only access and no stairs but, big deal... what town are you talking about if you don't mind me asking? I grew up in the Poconos and lived their most of my life... know alot of the quaint little towns and such.. Alot of the store fronts have become ramps only because of the tight walk areas and the need for handicap access.. I would look into how the other stores have handled it. I think the idea is great and I wish you luck... Don't give up... something will turn out to be JUST right!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Go to a realtor's office. They often have properties for rent, or know of vacant storefronts and can at least offer you a couple of names. Many realtors will do this for you for free if you will do the phone work and leg work yourself.

When you do pick a location, keep in mind that you will be wearing three hats, the product, marketing, and financial management. You will be good in one or two of those things. That's what you should concentrate on. If you aren't good in sales, hire a good salesperson. If you aren't good in other areas of marketing, hire someone or a firm to do it for you. This will cost a little, but a good marketer will keep the costs down for you. If you are not an organized accountant type, hire an accountant or financial managing firm to handle your books and tell you where you are headed financially. Most businesses fail because the owner tries to do everything herself. Smart people hire someone to do what they are not good at.


----------

